# Fake HGH



## Tim (Oct 8, 2012)

I am a fifty year old man who lifts and practices martial arts.  I have been using growth for 4-5 years with good results.  I can no longer afford the Dr. and US manufactured Hgh (it cost me $1,200 a mo).  The Kigtropin does not have a anti-counterfeit number.  I am using only God knows what in my body.  I really don't understand why the guys, in the know, do not share their connect with others.  Please show me I am mistaken and I can get some real hgh dealers that won't rip me off.

Thanks for your input


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 8, 2012)

Tim said:


> I am a fifty year old man who lifts and practices martial arts.  I have been using growth for 4-5 years with good results.  I can no longer afford the Dr. and US manufactured Hgh (it cost me $1,200 a mo).  The Kigtropin does not have a anti-counterfeit number.  I am using only God knows what in my body.  I really don't understand why the guys, in the know, do not share their connect with others.  Please show me I am mistaken and I can get some real hgh dealers that won't rip me off.
> 
> Thanks for your input



Not flaming you Tim, but this isn't a great first post. You need to participate on the board some. Let people get to know you. Then guys who may be able to help you, will.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2012)

well Tim, I'm sure we all wish it was that easy...but it's not. You have to know there is a big trust issue with any of this stuff. Maybe if you stick around like buddy said above, you will get a connection. Btw, welcome


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

Tim said:


> I am a fifty year old man who lifts and practices martial arts.  I have been using growth for 4-5 years with good results.  I can no longer afford the Dr. and US manufactured Hgh (it cost me $1,200 a mo).  The Kigtropin does not have a anti-counterfeit number.  I am using only God knows what in my body.  I really don't understand why the guys, in the know, do not share their connect with others.  Please show me I am mistaken and I can get some real hgh dealers that won't rip me off.
> 
> Thanks for your input



We feel your pain Tim. We really do.  It's not easy.  However a post like this puts you at risk of being scammed. Say in response to this post a member here sends you a private message telling you they can get you some legit GH.  So you send him your money and poof he's gone.  Never to be heard from again.

The reason it takes time, is because you need to build up trust and learn who YOU can trust.  I hate this saying but I'll say it anyway...

_This isn't Walmart..._


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to SI brother. All of the advice you have been given is from really good heartfelt and caring people. Please don't be discouraged. Be patient and build trust. Learn your way around and contribute when you can. There are plenty of good folks here that will help you soon.

Utmost Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2012)

Keep the faith Mate, and welcome to SI!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah gh is expensive and there is a lot of fake shit out there so be careful. Stick around and gain trust and learn.


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

Honestly I am really impressed with the response. I get that you need to trust me and that comes with time. Thanks for taking it easy on an old man


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 9, 2012)

Tim said:


> Honestly I am really impressed with the response. I get that you need to trust me and that comes with time. Thanks for taking it easy on an old man



Old? You're not old little brother ....


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah man we don't mess around and try to be as safe as possible. The mod team here does a great job in keeping the peace and keeping the no no talk in pm. We take security seriously here. It's a great board to be apart of and safety is number one.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2012)

Tim said:


> I am a fifty year old man who lifts and practices martial arts.  I have been using growth for 4-5 years with good results.  I can no longer afford the Dr. and US manufactured Hgh (it cost me $1,200 a mo).  The Kigtropin does not have a anti-counterfeit number.  I am using only God knows what in my body.  I really don't understand why the guys, in the know, do not share their connect with others.  Please show me I am mistaken and I can get some real hgh dealers that won't rip me off.
> 
> Thanks for your input



With 3 posts is why your not in the now!

Get in the now and you'll get what you need at a much much lowers cost and great quality.

If your not in the now your most likely only being offered fake and bunk GH, it takes testing and trusting to get the real stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2012)

Tim said:


> Honestly I am really impressed with the response. I get that you need to trust me and that comes with time. Thanks for taking it easy on an old man



A lot of us are in our mid 40's to 50's brother!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 9, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> A lot of us are in our mid 40's to 50's brother!



But we aren't all beasts that look 25 like some left coast baseball fanatics I won't mention.


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool. I'm among the mature and  learned. The question I have is 63Vette, a 1963 split window vette?  Btw when I bang with the twenty yr olds in Thai Bowing or lifting with them I don't feel old so I keep doin the stuff I have always liked to do. I am looking forward to maintaining the youthful energy. I think that SI will be an important component. Thanks all


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

"Thai Bowing" typo or new type of Romainian Deadlift?  No just a stupid typo Thai Boxing, great cardio btw


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 9, 2012)

I love Muay Thai, been at it a few years myself.  Welcome to SI


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome Tim! nice to have you on board.   and like the man said  50 is not old.


----------



## theminister (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome Tim, a lot of 40+ here, feel at home.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to SI Tim.  Great place to be


----------



## beasto (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to SI bro! Stick around make some posts, keep it legit and more than likely the sun will shine your way!!!


----------



## elcidmike (Oct 11, 2012)

Well , I thought i had a legit connection on here also, just be careful. Lets just say his name started with a Z.


----------



## elcidmike (Oct 11, 2012)

I was burned three times in a row, I finally gave up and just went back to my doctor. I am sticking with the pharm grade stuff. 36iu's costing $450 a month,
 but at least I know it's legit.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

elcidmike said:


> I was burned three times in a row, I finally gave up and just went back to my doctor. I am sticking with the pharm grade stuff. 36iu's costing $450 a month,
> but at least I know it's legit.



Stick around and let us get to know you, gain our trust and you'll be fine.

Keep posting and things can change, you have 6 posts that is an easy target for a guy like Z but once you learn who is who and such you be fine.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 12, 2012)

Tim said:


> I am a fifty year old man who lifts and practices martial arts.  I have been using growth for 4-5 years with good results.  I can no longer afford the Dr. and US manufactured Hgh (it cost me $1,200 a mo).  The Kigtropin does not have a anti-counterfeit number.  I am using only God knows what in my body.  I really don't understand why the guys, in the know, do not share their connect with others.  Please show me I am mistaken and I can get some real hgh dealers that won't rip me off.
> 
> Thanks for your input



Hiya, young fella!

I'm a far older bastard than you. I am as reborn as an atheist can be with TRT, starting ten months ago. Next week my doc is prescribing HGH. I am looking forward to it.

Like they stay, stick around - and *contribute*!

You have 4 years HGH experience? Please share!

What are the good results you have had? What dose are you taking?


----------



## brown1106 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tim, I too am just waiting my time until I get trusted enough for help. I'm 46 going on 70 and started my hgh trip with pharm grade norditropin. Never felt better then my doc gets scared to keep writing so I'm back to feeling tired, run down and basically like crap. I have read about every thread on here and there are some awesome people here full of knowledge. I'm spending my time until I get in the know reading and learning.  Be patient everyone has been where we are, we just have to wait our turn.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 2, 2012)

post, post, post...just sayin...


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 2, 2012)

WSelcome to SI. I have that same question as asked earlier..with all those years, please share your experience and IU's. What kind of results did you see and when?


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

and the other issue is this....

say I DO have a trusted source for GH.  That is a pretty scarce commodity, and needs to be protected.  It is not uncommon for narcs to come here and other boards trying to find their next big bust.  So they come here, with only a few posts, tell a good story, and then start asking for sources.  Not saying this is your situation,  but it happpens enough to where we all need to be aware of it.

So if MY source were to get busted, then I'd be in the uncomfortable position of having to find a new source.

So, like the others were saying, stick around for a few months, and let us get to know you.  You do that by spending time here, and upping your post count.

Good luck!  =)
---Roman


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome to the club


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been using some kigtropin and today did labs. Ive heard that usually that if the vial was real, there would be a good seal. If that's the case, this would be real. I stick the needle in to mix and it sucks the bac water into vial without me pushing at all. Anyone know if there is any truth to that? Ive done pregnancy test today 2 hours after injecting 10 iu and its negative


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> I've been using some kigtropin and today did labs. Ive heard that usually that if the vial was real, there would be a good seal. If that's the case, this would be real. I stick the needle in to mix and it sucks the bac water into vial without me pushing at all. Anyone know if there is any truth to that? Ive done pregnancy test today 2 hours after injecting 10 iu and its negative



Preg test only proves if it is HCG. will not tell you if its legit HGH.  U will need blood tests for that.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2012)

a vacuum seal doesn't mean legit, many of the fakes out there have vacuum seals.  I think to test it for HCG you squirt the actual liquid on the pregnancy test after you mix it, could be wrong.  Also, 10IU after only doing 2IU should have you feeling pretty tired here soon...  Not necessarily a 100% indicator though.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 27, 2012)

yea if you pin 10iu you should have a hard time staying awake.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I will know for sure in a few days. Had my lab drawn at 830 am today. Not sure how long it will take to get back but will let you know for sure. I didn't realize the sleepy thing, but I feel like I haven't went to bed yet, but that may be just wishful thinking on my part. Thx for the replies guys..


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you for doing this brown.  If you need help with the results shoot me an email.  I would anticipate you getting results tomorrow.  Privatemdlabs usually has really fast turn around, especially since you went this morning.  They will email you and you will set up an online account to view the results.  



brown1106 said:


> Well I will know for sure in a few days. Had my lab drawn at 830 am today. Not sure how long it will take to get back but will let you know for sure. I didn't realize the sleepy thing, but I feel like I haven't went to bed yet, but that may be just wishful thinking on my part. Thx for the replies guys..


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks spongy, you have been a great help to me already. I started my diet today also and it's going well, (except I'd kill for a mt. dew) lol. Full steam ahead. I will succeed!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent brother!!!!  I find clients that love regular soda do well to grab some crystal light.  It works very well to help get away from regular soda



brown1106 said:


> Thanks spongy, you have been a great help to me already. I started my diet today also and it's going well, (except I'd kill for a mt. dew) lol. Full steam ahead. I will succeed!


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess you read my email about the order. The guy can get about anything which worries me but Im going to wait to see my results before placing another order. Already been burned enough,lol. I'll learn though...


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 27, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Excellent brother!!!!  I find clients that love regular soda do well to grab some crystal light.  It works very well to help get away from regular soda



Never been a big soda drinker... but i just buy the 2 liter club soda bottles from the grocery store and add Mio water enhancer. (berry pomegranate is my favorite flavor) i never find myself saying "i wish i could drink a soda" so i think it satisfies my carbonated/sweet drink palate.

Also when i was traveling for XMas a family member introduced me to some ZERO calorie Mountain Dew. Never heard of it but tastes fine (for someone who never drinks real soda) and has a good bit of caffeine.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 27, 2012)

Is caffeine ok while im dieting? If so, that sounds like the avenue for me... Thx Andro...


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2012)

Caffeine IS ok and actually encouraged in moderation.  Be aware though that caffeine is a diuretic so you will need to be drinking plenty of water as well.  I shoot for 1.5-2 gallons per day, but I also sweat all day at work.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's awesome guys. I can do that easy...


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 28, 2012)

I got my lab test back today on the kigs. 100% pure shit! My number was -0.1. How I got minus I don't know but doesnt really matter. I got screwed again... I'll keep trying though. Thx guys for the heads up on the kigs and the lab test.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, Brown. Always better to know what you've got - and who you can trust.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 28, 2012)

Guess it's just part of the growing pains, lol. I'll get there...


----------

